# First Tentative Steps with my Gaggia



## Lynx (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi I need some advice:

Gaggia Classic Bought Second hand.

Descalled.

Shower holding plate and shower head thouroughly taken apart and cleaned.

Group head gasket replaced.

Double filter holder, double shot method 14g

Got my new Iberial MC2 dialling in for what seems forever. Coffee apears to be quite fine now. Been pulling numerous shots measured and using lined shot glass's for about 15 shots, at three turns on the grinder each time. Machine well heated up for 30 mins

Machine does not apear to be moving passed the 20 second timed dose for ages. *The pucks are very wet when removed from group head, is this normal.*

*
*

Going to carefully dial the grinder further tommorrow and see what happens. I understand I will choke the Gaggia before I get to a point before the grind is to fine. Ps the beans i'm using to calibrate are the ones sent out with machine by Happy Donkey. Who may I add were very helpfull.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi,

Sounds like you are on the right path..

As you've discovered, the MC2 gives you a large amount of fine adjustment.

Be patient, and you will eventually hit that 25 seconds..

Soggy pucks are not the end of the world, but 14g may leave you too much headroom..

Try upping the dose to 17-18g

Also, instead of measuring by volume, I would consider weighing (put a small scales under the cup).

A good starting ratio to aim for is 1.6 - so that's 18g dry grounds in -> 28.8g liquid out (in about 25 secs).

Once you hit these parameters - if its too bitter, you are likely overextracting, so grind a little coarser (and vice versa if its too weak/sour).

Hope that helps

Regards

Andy

p.s. Happy Donkey beans are probably a good place to start (pretty forgiving, quite tasty)


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

If the grinder is brand new then the burrs may need to settle in, and starting with too fine is arguably abit better for the grinder as you'll not have chance to "lock-up" the burrs.

It sounds like your grinder is borderline dialled in if your getting 20second pours.

If your consistent with dose and tamp - weigh what you dose normally and then weigh espresso out.

Weighing espresso out is one of the best steps I ever took.

Also you could look into the OPV mod also another big step up for my classic.

Hope that's some help!


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

I sat on posting this too long!

Notes about wet pucks are what I forgot to pop in, mine are never really super super dry - I don't really mind I just tip the excess and knock it out.


----------



## Lynx (Jan 17, 2013)

aphelion said:


> Soggy pucks are not the end of the world, but 14g may leave you too much headroom..
> 
> Try upping the dose to 17-18g


That makes sense, there is quite a lot of headroom on top of the puck.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Lynx said:


> Machine does not apear to be moving passed the 20 second timed dose for ages. *The pucks are very wet when removed from group head, is this normal.*
> 
> *
> *


It could be that you are experiencing channelling and so the grind size isn't making the correct effect on resistance. As has been said a higher dose reduces the risk of this. Other tell tale signs could be wet or cracked pucks. How did the shots taste? If you continue to struggle with a higher dose it might help to look into distribution techniques such as WDT.

The other thing I would reccommend is do some research on temp surfing.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

As above, distribution and channelling can significantly alter the end results..

Its worth using something like WDT, and possibly investing in a bottomless PF at some point.

Also make sure you apply consistent pressure when tamping

Temp surfing the classic is pretty essential too.


----------



## Lynx (Jan 17, 2013)

aphelion said:


> As above, distribution and channelling can significantly alter the end results..
> 
> Its worth using something like WDT, and possibly investing in a bottomless PF at some point.
> 
> ...


Machine is nicely warming up this morning, will try a higher dose late, i've tested my tamp pressure on some bathroom scales and seems about right. My tamper from Happy Donky 57/58 does not fit snugly and is a bit loose, will persist with continuing to dial in new grinder, till I hit 25 seconds. Will get a bottomless filter when i've crack extraction with standard double basket. And way esspresso later this morning.


----------



## Lynx (Jan 17, 2013)

Well Iberital MC2 and Gaggia seems to be dialed in at 25 seconds, tommorrow will try my "Blake Blend" from hasbeen and fine tune. Next month when funds allow, new steam valve (dripping) and rancillo steam wond. Thanks for everyones help.

Lynn


----------



## series530 (Jan 4, 2013)

Make sure your double basket is non pressurised (ie. has a mesh that you can see right through) and that the perfect cream device is removed.

Definitely go for a larger dose. I grind mine and let a cone form from the grinder in the basket. I level it with a finger but don't compress. Levelling should make the coffee fill to the top of the basket pretty well all across. When you compress with the tamper it should drop the level by about 8 to 10 mm. This provides the place for the coffee to expand during the extraction process. You don't need to press too hard. Once expressed you should see a small indentation in the top of the puck. That will indicate that the coffee has expanded sufficiently and doesn't leave room for water to sit. A grid indentation is even better as it means that the coffee is expanding to the shower screen. The expansion doesn't give room for the water to sit. Just try deliberately under filling the basket and see what happens. It may well look like a muddy creek.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Lynx said:


> Well Iberital MC2 and Gaggia seems to be dialed in at 25 seconds, tommorrow will try my "Blake Blend" from hasbeen and fine tune. Next month when funds allow, new steam valve (dripping) and rancillo steam wond. Thanks for everyones help.
> 
> Lynn


You may need to adjust a fair bit between beans too. .

Age, humidity, roast (planetary alignment!) will all have a bearing..


----------



## Lynx (Jan 17, 2013)

series530 said:


> Make sure your double basket is non pressurised (ie. has a mesh that you can see right through) and that the perfect cream device is removed.
> 
> Definitely go for a larger dose. I grind mine and let a cone form from the grinder in the basket. I level it with a finger but don't compress. Levelling should make the coffee fill to the top of the basket pretty well all across. When you compress with the tamper it should drop the level by about 8 to 10 mm. This provides the place for the coffee to expand during the extraction process. You don't need to press too hard. Once expressed you should see a small indentation in the top of the puck. That will indicate that the coffee has expanded sufficiently and doesn't leave room for water to sit. A grid indentation is even better as it means that the coffee is expanding to the shower screen. The expansion doesn't give room for the water to sit. Just try deliberately under filling the basket and see what happens. It may well look like a muddy creek.


Tried this morning with slightly higher dose, with my hasbean "Blake" behave as you said. Beans were really tasty, light tamp 30sec.


----------



## Lynx (Jan 17, 2013)

series530 said:


> Make sure your double basket is non pressurised (ie. has a mesh that you can see right through) and that the perfect cream device is removed.
> 
> Definitely go for a larger dose. I grind mine and let a cone form from the grinder in the basket. I level it with a finger but don't compress. Levelling should make the coffee fill to the top of the basket pretty well all across. When you compress with the tamper it should drop the level by about 8 to 10 mm. This provides the place for the coffee to expand during the extraction process. You don't need to press too hard. Once expressed you should see a small indentation in the top of the puck. That will indicate that the coffee has expanded sufficiently and doesn't leave room for water to sit. A grid indentation is even better as it means that the coffee is expanding to the shower screen. The expansion doesn't give room for the water to sit. Just try deliberately under filling the basket and see what happens. It may well look like a muddy creek.


Using a non pressurised basket, using larger dose as suggested, lighter tamping, getting some good results. Just got to sort my steam valve out and rancillo wand upgrade next months payday. also ordered a milk thermometer.


----------



## series530 (Jan 4, 2013)

Lynx said:


> Using a non pressurised basket, using larger dose as suggested, lighter tamping, getting some good results. Just got to sort my steam valve out and rancillo wand upgrade next months payday. also ordered a milk thermometer.


.... Both of which will make a huge difference! Nice to see that you are making progress.


----------

